# Ball maker



## Charles scozzari (Jan 31, 2022)

Hi, This is just another ball making tool like so many other of this style. Works well.     Thanks,   Charlie


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Feb 1, 2022)

I went a similar route! Nice build! A couple of tips I learned from my first few uses:

You want a skinny diamond insert holder to allow more swing room (I still need to make mine)
Adding two tiny bubble levels on a collar is handy for knowing top dead center and centerline.
Two stop collars are worth the work.
If you have a 3D printer, make a jig that clips/screws onto the OD of the boring head base and let's you use the depth rod of a caliper to set radius.

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles scozzari (Feb 1, 2022)

Hi, Thanks for your help. I never used the turner for making a ball but understand what you explained and see the problem.  I use it for rounding over rod stock used for tool handles and other uses, but take your much appreciated help in design and function. Thank you again, Charlie


----------



## madmatt41 (Feb 1, 2022)

I'm confused as to how this works to make a ball but looks like something I could build. Could you explain its operation to me?


----------



## Charles scozzari (Feb 1, 2022)

madmatt41 said:


> I'm confused as to how this works to make a ball but looks like something I could build. Could you explain its operation to me?


Hi, I think the easiest way to understand the tool is to visualize it in a vertical position and it is the same principle as the others. To control this style tool simply rotate the handle. I hope this helps you. Please read my reply to Weldingrod1 for my info.  Thanks,     Charlie


----------



## phubbman (Feb 1, 2022)

Thanks for sharing.  I need to make one also, but don’t have a boring head.  But I do have a small Gilman tool slide with about 3/4” of travel.  I could use that instead.  You’ve given me an idea to run with.  
Much appreciated.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Feb 2, 2022)

I love when you said that you will run with the idea. that's what its all about. We post a tool or idea and we are given an opportunity to make it better and that idea hopefully continues to improve. I think we are all basically on the same page doing what we do. In the past If I tought I made a major breakthrough I'd only to learn it was done 50 years ago.  Thanks,   Charlie


----------



## aliva (Feb 2, 2022)

Charles scozzari said:


> Hi, I think the easiest way to understand the tool is to visualize it in a vertical position and it is the same principle as the others. To control this style tool simply rotate the handle. I hope this helps you. Please read my reply to Weldingrod1 for my info.  Thanks,     Charlie


Check rays build shows the operation around 11mm


----------



## Charles scozzari (Feb 2, 2022)

Hello, Now you see first hand how this style works. When you do yours post it.  Charlie


----------

